# anyone used aqualock...



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

to spray out wood trim? how is it? I have using BM fresh coat 023 100% acrylic latex primer to spray the wood trim with. I don't hate it but i am pretty sure there is much better at BM. 

The fresh coat took forever to dry, (sprayed one coat) even having a fan left on in the room overnight for 15 hours before sanding. It balled up instead of sanding nice. They told the client fresh coat was the best primer and not to worry cuz now I buy the product but the client wants to keep all BM products.

So i want to try the aqua hoping it is faster drying and flatens out nice.

Get this I phone my BM store to ask about it. The gal doesn't know of it so she says " hang on let me go grab the can" . Well after strugglin to answer any of questions she passed me off to another gal. Same thing she starts reading the can. I just found it funny neither knew anything about the product so that was of no help to me.
So I asked if they had a speed primer and they were like huh.....

Good help is hard to find i guess sometimes :notworthy:

No one better to ask than you pros'!


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

ortiz23 said:


> to spray out wood trim? how is it? I have using BM fresh coat 023 100% acrylic latex primer to spray the wood trim with. I don't hate it but i am pretty sure there is much better at BM.
> 
> The fresh coat took forever to dry, (sprayed one coat) even having a fan left on in the room overnight for 15 hours before sanding. It balled up instead of sanding nice. They told the client fresh coat was the best primer and not to worry cuz now I buy the product but the client wants to keep all BM products.
> 
> ...


I have used it and got tannin bleed...The company contends that it will seal off any tannins but that is a lie..I give it a fail grade...


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

alright thanks for your imput tedrin, i appreciate it!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not Fresh Start 023......you needed to use Fresh Start 202...its the QD-30. Quick drying, and sands great. Its a good product, but compared to some others its a bit high in price so I carry PPG Seal Grip, which also works well for that type of application. If BM was spec'd I would have the store order in some of the 202 Fresh Start.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Fresh Start (023/024, Acrylic/Alkyd) is/are not particularly sand-able
The Fresh Start or Regal "under-body" type primers are much more so

My experience with Aqua-Lok leads me to think it's more a "primer" than "under-body"

As for sand-ability. I'd go for more of an "under-body" type primer


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Not Fresh Start 023......you needed to use Fresh Start 202...its the QD-30. Quick drying, and sands great. Its a good product...If BM was spec'd I would have the store order in some of the 202 Fresh Start.


Agreed, but the QD is no longer legal in many areas (including mine)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

slickshift said:


> Agreed, but the QD is no longer legal in many areas (including mine)


I'll have to double check but I was pretty sure the new QD30 is acrylic. To be continued.........


----------



## HVPainter (Aug 11, 2011)

Dear Ortiz23
What exactly was the paint that you used that balled up and took so long to dry? Did it ever dry? Did it have a lingering odor?

I used Benjamin Moore Natura and it was the paint from hell. Client was and still is complaining - very toxic odor lingering and BM won't rectify. Apparently there is a class action law suit against BM for this paint. People had to evacuate their homes & offices due to paint never drying and also causing medical problems. So how can we trust BM paint anymore? I've switched to other companies with much better results. BM has a long history of respect but things change and apparently they have changed with the times. I found out that they used canola oil in that Natura and it had such small particles that it came out in humidity, into the air.
I'm curious abou the Aqualock also to know if it would seal in the toxic Natura? Who makes Aqualock? Is it related to BM? I will never use a Benjamin Moore paint again. They are not the old BM just like Sears isn't the old Sears anymore. Many good companies have changed with time.


----------



## HVPainter (Aug 11, 2011)

Tedrin -Hi - Are you saying that the Aqualock or the BM caused a problem?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello anybody there ? :whistling2:


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

I've used it. Was a good primer for me, however, was doing nothing special, just ceilings/walls.

mpw


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

My choice for new wood if it is going to be primed and sanded you be an underbody type primer that is formulated to sand to a find powder and knock down the raised grain. This would be Regal Interior Primer 216. The other Fresh Start products are not intended to sand so much as seal, as the same is with the Aqualock Primer. I have found Aqualock to roll into small balls when sanded too. The 216 mimicks the characteristics of an oil base underbody although the hide is not as good. Pricing on it is high too, but it provides a great foundation for a top coat after sanding.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used it and it is a decent enough primer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

speaking of underbody primers, I've had excellent results with this product. High adhesion, fast dry, sands awesome after 1 hr dry, stain block, low odor.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> speaking of underbody primers, I've had excellent results with this product. High adhesion, fast dry, sands awesome after 1 hr dry, stain block, low odor.


how is that compare to Primecoat 2 ? I was thinking maybe is the same, around here HD sells primecoat 2 and lowes Bulls eye they cost the same. for some reason primecoat 2 doesn't appear in the zinsser website.


----------



## Cbrosenterprises (Aug 14, 2011)

Use BM 046-00 Superior Primer...Fantastic


----------

